# What matters in landing a music performer job



## Caelo (Sep 19, 2009)

When you audition, does only your skills matter, or whether or not your music school was prestigious matter?


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

If you have an adequate degree with at least a slightly substantial school (not your average 4 year joint), than your skills definitely have the chance to speak for themselves. You don't have to be from St. Petersburg or anything, really.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I would imagine that your educational background would only matter _up to the point_ of actually getting an audition. Once you already have an audition, I'd assume your playing would speak for itself.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I agree with Polednice above. 

In all my auditions over the years, my employers have only been interested in my playing abilities and skills as a professional musician. 

If one has the degrees, it really doesn't (or shouldn't) matter where they are from ... paper is paper, in my book. 

From all my years of observation as a musician (going on 50 years) the school itselt doesn't make 
the musician ... the student/musician themselves determine how good (or bad) they are, imho.


----------



## Caelo (Sep 19, 2009)

So prestigious Orchestras would only take audition from players who graduated from prestigious schools?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

It's not necessarily that people will want to see a qualification from a prestigious music school; auditions from top orchestras are no doubt granted on your _overall_ experience. Actual experience in an actual orchestra doing actual performances for a number of years will be of greater importance to them, but having a qualification from a music school might be one of those things that 'tips the balance' in your favour.

By itself, it's not that significant. But as part of years' worth of experience in music, it's certainly a bonus, but still not the most important thing.


----------



## Caelo (Sep 19, 2009)

Are only Music degree holders able to have an audition? What if someone who never went to school but taught became autodidact virtuoso of an instrument? Could he apply?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Those aren't questions that we can answer. Only the orchestra for which someone wants to audition can answer that. All orchestras will have different requirements and when you want to apply for one, they will no doubt state what their minimum requirements are.


----------

